# Wyoming deer hunt



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Hey I've got a couple points for wyoming. I've been looking at their website,maps,data reports. Could use some help anyone know some areas i should look at?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Ive been reading a lot about area 82 in region W. There are supposed to be some good deer, you just have to work to get them. Other than that, Im only familiar with Region G.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

82 has deer and A ton of those elk things. A few big deer were taken this year in the sage trees of the red desert unit 131 during the 3 day season. I think W would be good tag. I have a spot in Region H, which like G takes a bucket of points to draw for non residents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

H took 2 last year in the regular draw. Ive heard there are a lot of deer and some good ones but it looks steep and rugged, more so than G.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Baron83 said:


> Hey I've got a couple points for wyoming. I've been looking at their website,maps,data reports. Could use some help anyone know some areas i should look at?


Welcome to the Forum.

How would you like to hunt; on foot, horseback, combo vehicle/walk or with an outfitter?

.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

I was looking at a drop camp or just going by myself.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Should have added be hunting by foot using my truck to get to as close as i can.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*2 pref points for H*



Baron83 said:


> Should have added be hunting by foot using my truck to get to as close as i can.


Wow, I didn't realize it only took 2 points for NR H.

I guess H would be OK. I haven't been up there to hunt for a number of years. It has good deer, not as many or as good as G these days. They turned the deer winter range and migration route into an oilfield.

If you know where the outfitters work the Non Res G tag guys you can get across the border from them and you should do good.

I've spent some time on foot and on horseback on the border of G and H hunting and I worked the oil patch on the east side of H often. As a resident I can hunt both sides with a General Tag.

Hiked the 78-mile long Wyoming Range Trail back when it started at Astoria Springs on the Snake. The entire length of the (hard to follow) trail is the border between G and H, more or less. If you come in from the G side. I know some good spots and as a matter of fact now that I know it only takes 2 non res pref points I may go up there with my brother. Geeze, I just don't keep up with the non res preference point thing.

Good luck and PM me for details if you like.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

After all this snow, there might not be deer in either unit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> After all this snow, there might not be deer in either unit.


Boy, no kidding there.

Maybe they'll open up some depredation hunts within the city limits of Evingston and Kemmererrerer.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

bugchuker said:


> After all this snow, there might not be deer in either unit.


It should all melt next week. It is supposed to rain on Monday.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> It should all melt next week. It is supposed to rain on Monday.


That would be awesome


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Baron83 said:


> Should have added be hunting by foot using my truck to get to as close as i can.


If you decide to put in and draw H, let me know. I know of an area that will meet these requirements.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for info guys i appreciate it. Another question how do you bring a harvested animal back? Do i have to have it processed in wyoming, what if i want it mounted?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Baron83 said:


> Thanks for info guys i appreciate it. Another question how do you bring a harvested animal back? Do i have to have it processed in wyoming, what if i want it mounted?


The only thing that you are required to do is stop at a check station, if there is one in the area.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Regulations/Regulation-PDFs/REGULATIONS_CH6_BROCHURE.pdf

If you take the meat to a processor, it will require a carcass coupon.

I believe that taxidermist require the same thing, but am not sure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*One less deer in Wyoming*

Bad: I whacked and killed a deer with my pickup on the Kemerererrer highway.

Good: I missed 32 deer on the Kemerererrer highway.

Lots of icy snow out on the winter feed grounds. Lot of deer, antelope and elk being killed by trains in the southwest Wyoming part of Utah.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Lot of deer, antelope and elk being killed by trains in the southwest Wyoming parnt of Utah.
> 
> .


.....Don't forget the couple of moose between Evingston and Altamont. They got kilt by trains too. If only trains could swerve better.:?

Lotsa deer hung up dead on the fence north of Leroy as well. Dab nabbit!---SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> .....Don't forget the couple of moose between Evingston and Altamont. They got kilt by trains too. If only trains could swerve better.:?
> 
> Lotsa deer hung up dead on the fence north of Leroy as well. Dab nabbit!---SS


Really? The G&F and a couple outdoor associations went out there around the Holidays and picked up 40 elk, 20-something antelope and 20-something deer that got hit by the trains. There was an article about it in the local newspaper.

I've been out there twice this past week looking for a gyrfalcon over by Carter. You haven't seen a big falcon out there have you?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Really? The G&F and a couple outdoor associations went out there around the Holidays and picked up 40 elk, 20-something antelope and 20-something deer that got hit by the trains. There was an article about it in the local newspaper.
> 
> I've been out there twice this past week looking for a gyrfalcon over by Carter. You haven't seen a big falcon out there have you?
> 
> .


Haven't seen a falcon. Saw a Raven flying backward 35mph though. Carter is home to one of my favorite shade trees in the world.-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*railroad use to get their carbonated water at Leroy*



Springville Shooter said:


> Haven't seen a falcon. Saw a Raven flying backward 35mph though. Carter is home to one of my favorite shade trees in the world.-----SS


That's funny. If I have truck trouble out around Leroy instead of going down to I80 I just walk up to Carter and get one of the railroad guys "hanging out" in Carter to help me out.

I member when Carter had a bar and a store.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*short term memory*



Springville Shooter said:


> Haven't seen a falcon. Saw a Raven flying backward 35mph though. Carter is home to one of my favorite shade trees in the world.-----SS


Do you remember what this thread is about?

.


----------

